# New Images of Key West



## Kal (Mar 11, 2007)

Go *HERE* for images of my trip to Key West in February 2007.


----------



## Transit (Mar 11, 2007)

Great Pics! Makes me think about how much I like going to Key West.I'm even considering getting into the Hyatt game down there.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Kal,

Great photos, it's been too long since I've been there...thanks for the armchair voyage!!!


----------



## JeffW (Mar 11, 2007)

Very original pictures.  

I'm glad to see Croissants de France, they've been closed the last two years we've been in KW (originally because of afire, then delays in reconstruction due to the hurricanes).

For those that didn't notice, the "Timetable" picture was not of Key West (believe it was MIA).  The KW airport would have been a good place to take a picture:  2 or so 'gates' (you walk out to the tarmac), with most flights listed on boards that they manually update with the flight number and time.

Jeff


----------



## Kal (Mar 11, 2007)

Transit said:


> Great Pics! Makes me think about how much I like going to Key West.I'm even considering getting into the Hyatt game down there.


 
If you're thinking about grabbing a Hyatt unit, the earlier the better.  Hyatt's plan is to double the number of properties within the next 5 years.  If you can get a good resale with 1880-2200 points you won't regret it.


----------



## Kal (Mar 11, 2007)

JeffW said:


> Very original pictures.
> 
> I'm glad to see Croissants de France, they've been closed the last two years we've been in KW (originally because of afire, then delays in reconstruction due to the hurricanes)....


 
Actually only the Duval Street shop was closed.  In the interim they set up a shop on Angela near Thomas (beyond Blue Heaven).  You just had to walk a bit, but it was there.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 11, 2007)

Kal  You make me so envious    Almost as good as my Whaler/Maui - lol. Also, are you open to St. Maarten questions, I know you go there alot.


----------



## Kal (Mar 11, 2007)

Cathy - St. Maarten, you bet!  I'm counting the days for our upcoming trip to Key West (4/14) and St. Maarten (4/21-3 weeks).  Can't wait.

Go *HERE* for my St. Maarten images and other info.

Just to keep things tidy on this board, you might want to post the questions on the Caribbean board or of course email me thru the link on my website.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics.  We'll be leaving in a couple of weeks, and driving down from FLL.  We're staying at the Hyatt Beach House.  Was there any road construction / delays to avoid?
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## Kal (Mar 11, 2007)

Darlene - We flew into Key West so I don't know about the road.  Others I talked to who did drive didn't have any problems whatsoever.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 12, 2007)

Kal said:


> Actually only the Duval Street shop was closed.  In the interim they set up a shop on Angela near Thomas (beyond Blue Heaven).  You just had to walk a bit, but it was there.



Still!  They had their pastry shop setup I think 4-6 months after the fire, with plans to rebuild their Duval St restaurant?  It still wasn't open?  If not, I'll need to post a message on the Yahoo KW group.  

When I was in KW last July, I talked to someone at CdF, who said they planned on opening by Nov 2006.  Their restaurant was always busy, so I never thought their was a question about not reopening.

Jeff


----------



## JeffW (Mar 12, 2007)

Are you sure it's closed?  I emailed them this morning, received the following reply:

Good Morning Mr. White,

     We are happy to announce that our Duval Street location re-opened on September 7, 2006.  The reconstruction took eighteen long months.  The building is very much the same and we have worked hard to recreate the ambiance.  Please feel free to browse our website photos - www.croissantsdefrance.com.  



Deborah Dietrich


----------



## readyalready (Mar 12, 2007)

We're stopping there on a cruise in two weeks, should we be getting off the boat with kids 6, 6, and 10?


----------



## Kal (Mar 12, 2007)

Take the Conch Train Tour to see all of Key West then afterwards think about what you saw.  If you saw something you want to spend some time checking out further then do it.  If not, get back on the boat.

The thought of just sitting on the boat is a very UNIQUE concept.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, I just don't do small planes, well at least without getting very sick.  Where did you stay?  
Darlene


----------



## JeffW (Mar 12, 2007)

If it's just propeller planes, Delta does run ~70 passenger Regional Jets (RJ's) into Key West.  They are still small on the inside (2x2 seating), but they feel like a bigger jet, definitely not like a small prop plane.

Jeff


----------



## Kal (Mar 12, 2007)

Darlene said:


> Thanks, I just don't do small planes, well at least without getting very sick. Where did you stay?
> Darlene


 
We always stay at Hyatt Sunset Harbor.  The location is probably the best in Key West.  Near to everything yet quiet and relaxing.

The small turboprop flying machines can really be a hoot.  The most interesting thing we have learned is, for weight balancing, the airline will frequently not fill the first 2-3 rows in the plane.  Any passengers who had reserved those seats will get reseated to further back in the plane.  If the flight is full, people will be bumped.  The practice for American Airlines is to bump people who were the last to book the flight.  Another headache to watch out for in reserving flights.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 12, 2007)

What I have learned (Murphy's Law) that no matter what I book - CRJ -50 or larger, it will be changed to the smallest possible plane, and I will be in the  back of the plane.  The flight attendant will, of course, act as if he/she has never seen anyone get airsick, and avoid me like the plague.  I can use a patch, but I never fully get rid of the feeling that my brain is sloshing around and that my stomach is volcano that's going to erupt,  I just add a few more side effects.  
Do either of the Hyatt's have a sandy beach?  Are there any waves or is there an offshore reef (like the Cayman's)?  We are planning a trip out to the Dry Tortugas, any suggestions?


----------



## Kal (Mar 12, 2007)

There are a few man-made beaches around Key West but there are no natural beaches on that limestone reef formation.  None of the 3 Hyatts have their own beach, but all of them have nice pools.

The trip to the Dry Tortugas is an excellent idea.  But what about the possiblity of motion sickness?  It's a 75 mile one-way trip mostly on open ocean so if there is some weather or wind, it could get a little rough.  Did you consider taking a float plane?


----------



## Darlene (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought about taking the Yankee Freedom III.  I don't seem to have as much motion sickness on water as small planes, and I love the fresh breeze.  Plus, I love the water, and swimming.  It didn't look like there were many other options to get there, tell me about the float planes.
Darlene


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2007)

The float plane is a quick way to get to Ft. Jefferson as the travel time is quick and you get a great view from the air.  The problems are a relatively short time on the island and the cost.  I haven't checked the cost lately but it will be about 2x the boat cost.

Even though it's a bit more expensive, the Yankee Freedom is far superior to the Sunny Days boat.  You get a full day for the trip incuding a lite Bkfst on the boat plus lunch and a guided tour.  It leaves at 8:00a and gets back to KW at 5:00p so with about a 2.5 hour crossing time (each way) that gives you lots of time on the island.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 13, 2007)

KAL,
Thanks for your help.  It sounds like if we want to go snorkeling we will have to find a boat to hire.  We should probably make a reservation for the Yankee Freedom since we will be there the week before Easter.  We will also need to get groceries.  Any other suggestions?
Darlene


----------



## Transit (Mar 13, 2007)

*Darlene,*There is a shopping center on Roosevelt about 2 miles outside of town with Albertsons,CVS,Ross and a few others stores.I think there is also a Publix a little further down .In town there are some smaller stores to grab quick things.The parking meters there inhale quarters try for spots on side blocks or just pay the parking lot fees some are 5 or 10 for the day or eve.Bring a bottle of exotic beer to the pepper sauce guy on Greene street and try some crazy Hot sauces.A tropical drink at the Flying Monkey is always my first stop.Smathers beach is the only beach in town it's small.Red Fish blue fish for lunch and happy hour Mel fisher museum and his whole story is interesting .Lots of choices lots to do.Wish I were going.:whoopie:


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2007)

Darlene said:


> KAL,
> Thanks for your help. It sounds like if we want to go snorkeling we will have to find a boat to hire. We should probably make a reservation for the Yankee Freedom since we will be there the week before Easter. We will also need to get groceries. Any other suggestions?
> Darlene


 
Darlene - Snorkeling brings up another opportunity for fun. My favorite trip is on the *Danger*. Their trip includes snorkeling, kayaking thru the back country keys, swimming and sailing. Moreover, if you take the afternoon trip you will arrive back in Key West at Sunset. How good is that! If you take the all-day trip they go out to a natural, powder white sand beach in the Gulf. The day trip is just a bit more than the half-day trip so it's a real bargain.

For groceries you'll just have to think thru the logistics very carefully. Our favority market is Publix, a few blocks from the Hyatt Beach House at the north end of Key West. The only limit there is on Sunday when they don't sell liquor until Noon. We stock up as soon as we arrive in Key West then pick up more items during the week at the Waterfront Market or Faustos. The Waterfront Market has a wonderful selection of fresh fish right off the boat.

Also, make sure you take the Conch Train Tour to get a very nice overview of Key West. With that you can identify places of interest that you want to revisit with some quality time.

And for sure DO NOT miss Michael McCloud at the *Schooner Wharf Bar*. He plays Wed thru Sunday, Noon to 5pm. 

Places to eat??? MANY great choices. I like BO's Fish Wagon and Pepe's.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 13, 2007)

I like your idea about doing the Danger trip.  We may try that first, and then decide if we still want to take a day to go to Dry Tortuga, or sit by the pool.  We will definitely go to Schooner Wharf Bar and check out the entertainment.  Before talking to you, I was starting to think that we should of have gone to Kona (we traded our Kona Coast II), but now I'm looking forward to some new adventures.
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you visited this website for the *Dry Tortugas*?


----------



## Darlene (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes.  It looks like there is a wonderful sandy beach and snorkeling.  But I just love ocean kayaking - like the Danger cruise.  One of my favorite things to do in Hawaii is to rent a kayak and spend the day at the Cook Monument.
Darlene


----------



## jillds (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Kal...does Sunset Harbor provide beach towels?  We're heading down on April 8 and I was just wondering.  Any tips about the resort?  The confirmation says Unit 431.  Have you ever stayed in that unit?  Thanks.


----------



## The Conch Man (Mar 14, 2007)

Jill ~~

Yes ~~ Hyatt Sunset Harbor Resort provides towels ~~ This place is beautiful ~~ Its location is great as well ~~ They will offer you discounts for adventures, tours, Suset Cruises, etc. as well as the Hyatt Resort a few blocks away ~~ They will reserve dinner reservations for you, golf discount, etc. Walk down the pier to the evenin entertainment at Mallory Square & get a drink on the way ~~ Plenty to do at the resort ~~ Here is a website for reviewin the three timeshare resorts located in Key West ~~

 Key West


----------



## Kal (Mar 14, 2007)

Matter of fact, I was in Unit 431 a couple of weeks ago while visiting a friend.  If you have the 2-BR or 1-BR version it has a cathederal ceiling and a nice veranda.  Go *here* for a floor plan of the unit.


----------



## jillds (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  We have the 2 bedroom.  We're really looking forward to getting down there.  Last year we traded into the Beach House (which was nice) but we can't wait to be "in the middle of things!"


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 14, 2007)

awesome photos....great job


----------



## Kal (Mar 14, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> awesome photos....great job


 
Bill - If you want to see more Key West images, go ...*Here*....  If you have a high-speed internet connection (_or have some time on your hands_) check out the "*Click for Sideshow*" link.  This is one of my favorites, but it is a large file.


----------



## Kal (Mar 14, 2007)

jillds said:


> Thanks for the info. We have the 2 bedroom. We're really looking forward to getting down there. Last year we traded into the Beach House (which was nice) but we can't wait to be "in the middle of things!"


 
Go ...*Here*... for some of my favorite bars and restaurants.


----------



## Transit (Mar 14, 2007)

Kal , Fantastic slide show


----------



## BevL (Mar 15, 2007)

*Can hardly wait!!*

Got home from vacation today and had a week for January, '09 at the Galleon.  Hubby is walking around whistling Jimmy Buffet tunes with a goofy grin on his face.

We can walk to the Schooner Wharf Bar from the Galleon in time for their morning happy hour!!


----------



## jillds (Mar 19, 2007)

Kal...Thanks for bar and restaurant list.  We found the Rum Barrel last year, too.  Really liked the upstairs deck.  Fun crowd.  The countdown is on!!!!!


----------



## Maine-ah (Mar 19, 2007)

Love the pictures - particularly the Maine Terrorist Hunting Permit!  Glad to hear you're a repeat visitor to Hyatt Sunset Harbor - I know the location is unsurpassed, but reviews have been all over the place.  Bought at Windward last spring expressly with the hopes of trading into Sunset Harbor.  29 days!!


----------

